# Lemans Codes



## SWOOSH (Sep 20, 2008)

Can anyone help me decipher the codes for the firewall tag?The car is a 68 lemans.I would really like to know the interior color.

O3A 040862 330003
ST 68 23727 BFOO460
TR 36 B80 B90 NI

Note the absence of a 2 following the TR.Is this correct?The tag is in good condition,easily seen.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

For GTO, a "236" is parchment and a bench seat.


----------



## SWOOSH (Sep 20, 2008)

*codes*

I dont have the original seats.The armrest base looks off white but the pad looks metallic white/slight green tint.Door panels also have a slight green metallic tint to them.I dont know if this is parchment/pearl.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

There were 6 interior colors available for '68. Teal, Turquoise, Gold, Black, Parchment and Red. Keep in mind tho, I'm quoting GTO options. They may or may not had the exact same options for Lemans.


----------



## SWOOSH (Sep 20, 2008)

YEAR ONE has interior for 68 as pearl.OPGI has arm rests as both colors!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm quoting "Catalog of Pontiac GTO ID Numbers '64 -'74" by Car and Parts magazine. It has a wealth of information in it on each year. Pretty much anything a person would need to know about their year GTO. I highly recommend it to anyone who doesn't already have a copy. I believe OPG and others sell it...


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

SWOOSH said:


> YEAR ONE has interior for 68 as pearl.OPGI has arm rests as both colors!


Year One has the catalog of ID Numbers that I mentioned....


----------



## SWOOSH (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks!Maybe someone can tell me about lemans codes.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Pearl has the metallic look to it.


----------



## SWOOSH (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

